# Nomad Price



## MEY54 (Jan 15, 2013)

Was with Directv for 15 years left for 4 and now I am back. Does Directv ever run a special price for the Nomad or are they flexible ?

Thanks.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

MEY54 said:


> Was with Directv for 15 years left for 4 and now I am back. Does Directv ever run a special price for the Nomad or are they flexible ?
> 
> Thanks.


I don't believe I've ever seen any special pricing on the Nomad.


----------



## MEY54 (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Welcome back! You could phone and see if there might be anything on offer there, but I've also not seen any adverts regarding that.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Welcome back.

No Special Deals on the Nomad but it is well worth $150 in my opinion!!!


----------



## Sully (Dec 5, 2005)

I agree...the Nomad is awesome. Especially after the latest update.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Sully said:


> I agree...the Nomad is awesome. Especially after the latest update.


Especially for the Business Traveler or someone like me who travels to Hawaii every year for a vacation or to Europe. That is a Long Flight so it is very nice to be able to watch what you want when you want to watch it.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Richierich;3174128 said:


> someone like me who travels to Hawaii every year for a vacation or to Europe.


Just have to rub it in to the rest of us just kidding LOL


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

acostapimps said:


> Just have to rub it in to the rest of us just kidding LOL


Not meaning to demean anyone but just saying it is Great on a Long Flight (particularly when Delta has problems booting up their own DVD System) and I am happily watching My Recordings on Nomad Watching What I Want When I Want To Watch It once we are at 36,000 feet.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

MEY54 said:


> Was with DirecTV for 15 years left for 4 and now I am back. Does DirecTV ever run a special price for the Nomad or are they flexible ?
> 
> Thanks.


The *nomad* product had been $99 until the recent price increase online to $149. You may want to see how you can "negotiate" the price down.

As for the value of *nomad* - if you are a traveler with any regularity, or don't want to be tied down to unpredictable Internet access speeds outside the home - *nomad* gives you the freedom to watch any recorded content where and when you want with any dependency on Internet connectivity at all.

I use it regularly and appreciate having it.


----------



## bond111 (Feb 4, 2010)

Was just on the phone regarding this as I had this show up on my account. Called them because it wouldn't let me add it, and they said it must be a "glitch" online, and that it's $150 for it, but is "free" service. Kinda pissed me off. It won't even let me add the nomad under "accessories" section either.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> . . .*nomad* gives you the freedom to watch *any* recorded content where and when you want with any dependency on Internet connectivity at all.


I don't believe you can transfer PPV or VOD content from your DVR to a nomad.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Is the nomad covered by the protection plan?


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 18, 2007)

trh said:


> I don't believe you can transfer PPV or VOD content from your DVR to a nomad.


I know you can not with VOD. I have 2 VOD things on my DVR right now. When in the Nomad app, Those 2 things do not show up.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> As for the value of *nomad* - if you are a traveler with any regularity, or don't want to be tied down to unpredictable Internet access speeds outside the home - *nomad* gives you the freedom to watch any recorded content where and when you want with any dependency on Internet connectivity at all.
> 
> I use it regularly and appreciate having it.


Amen Brother Ben!!! You are Right On or as they say Spot On!!! I just Love my Nomad and it keeps getting better and better like a Fine Old Wine!!! :lol:


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 18, 2007)

I think with tax and shipping, I paid $170 for the Nomad? Mighty spendy little item.

If they'd come out with an iPad optimized version of the app, I'd get a lot more use out of it with the recent update. I lay on my bed a couple times a week and watch a show through my Slingbox on my iPad. I think the experience would be better with Nomad. Skipping commercials for sure will be easier.

I know people say the current app works fine on the iPad, but I think the video playback looks like poo. Blowing up the little iPhone thing 2x does not make for a good image.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

It's the same file / resolution whether it iPhone / iPad / PC Client. It looks as good on the iPad as any other video - Netflix, HBO-Go, Showtime, Watch ESPN, etc.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 18, 2007)

dennisj00 said:


> It's the same file / resolution whether it iPhone / iPad / PC Client. It looks as good on the iPad as any other video - Netflix, HBO-Go, Showtime, Watch ESPN, etc.


Am I playing it wrong on my iPad then? It is in the little iPhone display in the center. I hit the 2x button and it blows up, almost filling the screen. I play the video and it looks like crap.

I have played Nomad on my laptop and through my laptop to a 42" HDTV. Looked good in both places and looks great on my iPhone.

Doubling up the iPhone version on my iPad looks awful.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

The text is dreadful, but the screen is all right for the actual video. YMMV.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I've never had the reaction of 'awful' or 'crap' from anyone that has viewed nomad video or DAFI streaming. Like I said in the post above, it looks as good as any Netflix or HBO-Go.

Of the ones I listed, probably Watch ESPN may show more blocking from action and streaming.

We watch several hours a day on the iPad - wife uses it in the kitchen or her office while working. I've attached a picture and invite you to point out the part that looks awful?











Hoffer said:


> Am I playing it wrong on my iPad then? It is in the little iPhone display in the center. I hit the 2x button and it blows up, almost filling the screen. I play the video and it looks like crap.
> 
> I have played Nomad on my laptop and through my laptop to a 42" HDTV. Looked good in both places and looks great on my iPhone.
> 
> Doubling up the iPhone version on my iPad looks awful.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 18, 2007)

The awful part comes from motion. Things get blocky and pixellated.

I'll try and do a screen grab tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Unfortunately, I've deleted the SuperBowl but I have to say it looked much better on the iPad than our friends 40" Vizio fed from a D receiver in SD. I know, some people still don't understand HD!

I watch a lot of football, basketball and races on the iPad and very seldom have any blocking unless it's on ESPN streaming. I'd say you have something going on on your system.


----------



## litex2x (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm seriously considering getting a nomad. 

What are the chances of D* integrating the nomad into their next DVR device like Dish is doing with hopper and slingbox.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

litex2x said:


> I'm seriously considering getting a nomad.
> 
> What are the chances of D* integrating the nomad into their next DVR device like Dish is doing with hopper and slingbox.


I would guess not going to happen soon since there's the first look for the HR44 posted and no mention of a built in nomad hardware.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Nice that the nomad is external and can pull from any DVR in the home.


----------



## litex2x (Sep 8, 2012)

RAD said:


> I would guess not going to happen soon since there's the first look for the HR44 posted and no mention of a built in nomad hardware.


I already knew about the HR44 not having it. I was hoping future iterations would include it.



Sixto said:


> Nice that the nomad is external and can pull from any DVR in the home.


This is actually a legitimate reason for it to remain external but alas I only have one dvr at the moment.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

litex2x said:


> I already knew about the HR44 not having it. I was hoping future iterations would include it.


Well, since the HR44 isn't even out for the public yet IMHO it's a bit early to be guessing if the next hardware platform would have it or not.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Since nomad can 'service' many DVRs (I have 6), it would be a waste to put that hardware in every DVR.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I believe Nomad will remain a Standalone Device because it would be too expensive to put it in every DVR for customers who may not use it.

Give it to Customers who want it and will use it and charge them a Nominal Fee to buy it.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Why not keep it free as it is?? Don't give them ideas, RR!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Hoffer said:


> Doubling up the iPhone version on my iPad looks awful.


Nomad video looked fine at 2x on my iPad 2. On my iPad 4's retina display, I do occasionally see some jaggies, depending on the source material.

Nomad only transcodes at one resolution, no matter what the target device, so even if they came out with a dedicated iPad app, it would only improve the GUI image quality, not the video.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

dennisj00 said:


> Why not keep it free as it is?? Don't give them ideas, RR!


Yea the clients are free but they don't do you any good until you spend $150 for the hardware.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

dennisj00 said:


> Why not keep it free as it is?? Don't give them ideas, RR!


I meant the $150 PRICE to Buy it!!! :lol:


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Price a slingbox and the clients. Or Vulkano.


----------



## litex2x (Sep 8, 2012)

dennisj00 said:


> Since nomad can 'service' many DVRs (I have 6), it would be a waste to put that hardware in every DVR.


Well with the way things are going I don't think it'll be necessary to have this many dvr's in the future.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

dennisj00 said:


> Since nomad can 'service' many DVRs (I have 6), it would be a waste to put that hardware in every DVR.





litex2x said:


> Well with the way things are going I don't think it'll be necessary to have this many dvr's in the future.


That may be but at least with nomad you don't have to replace the HD DVR to get the function unlike Dish with the new Hopper with Sling. I was up to 7 HD DVR's at one point and now down to three and it's still nice that the same nomad hardware is working with those.


----------



## jimcummings (Jul 25, 2007)

As for price, just ask for a discount. I called last night, asked for a better price and they cut $50, no problems. It shipped this morning. If you have been with DTV for a while I think they will bend. BTW, the rep said his info shows a new client for Android. He believes that means it will soon announce.

Jim Cummings


----------



## litex2x (Sep 8, 2012)

RAD said:


> That may be but at least with nomad you don't have to replace the HD DVR to get the function unlike Dish with the new Hopper with Sling.


 Well you would just use an external slingbox if that was the case. :hurah:


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

litex2x said:


> Well you would just use an external slingbox if that was the case. :hurah:


And hope you have an Internet connection so you can access it.


----------

